# flounder in Panama City



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Lived in Fl. for a long time and never been gigging. (but I have eaten my share of those good tasteing little buggers)
I sure need to know all I can to try without stabbing my foot .
What gear I'll need and if it's covered under my DAV licensens .
Is there a book I can start with and if anyone knows the good spots
to try without a boat over here in PC . Heck I don't even know if there is a season .
Any Ideas ..
Jopa


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

only one guy sent a suggestion .(Thank You)
So I'll do it without the help I was seeking from all the gossip mongrels that just scratch each others egos around the site .


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jopa would help if I could, but don't know that area. Now if you want to head to AL, I can show you some areas. Try the GULF COAST FISHING CONNECTION site. There are a couple of giggers that are from that area and do well.



http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank You bamafan at least you recognize I'm here
I to am a bama fan
jopa
Semper Fi


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jopa, Just PMd you. I have Flounder wading rigs.


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry missed the PM some how try again if you would .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

resent PM


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

+++++1 on Sealarks lights. I've seen them in action and second to none. Any questions I can answer on equipment, here to help. I would go to GCFC and read old post, a wealth of knowledge.blamajack on GCFC is from Panama City.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

best advise i can give u get u a lighting setup a gig a pole and go try it off the top of my head i would recomend a starfire (or build your own) light it should run u around 40$ get a motercycle or atv batery should run around 60$ dont get the cheapest or u will be upgrading within months then u need a charger 40$ or less most fishermen have one of some sort then u need a gig and pole that will run u around 15$ get a 4 prong gig from halfhitch u can spend 50$ on a nice coustom gighead but i have yet to see why 
as far as where to go in pc never tryed it there, now the fish should be on the verge of moving twords the gulf to spawn so u will want to check chanel areas that will lead twords the pass look for the fish in 1 to 3 ft of water near the shorline another month u will want to check the passes good luck 
but like i said u have to go and it will take 2 nights a week if not more for months to figure it out and the nights to go are the ones where we have a coldfront and 25mph north winds, o and 1 more thing u will need is a backpack for your batery


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank You Guys ,,,
jopa


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't get on this page too often. I live in Panama City and as a Marine too, I will gladly help you get going and would be glad to take you to help. Send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

All you need to do is surf the posts on this forum and you'll learn all kinds of stuff.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jopa said:


> only one guy sent a suggestion .(Thank You)
> So I'll do it without the help I was seeking from all the gossip mongrels that just scratch each others egos around the site .


With that attitude i didnt expect as much advise as you got.....give your post a few days before you start calling names...after all your the one who asked for help


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Southern folks forgive easy and help when they can., unless you're an Obama fan and then we wouldn't touch you with a 10 foot pole.:thumbdown:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to gig the daylights out of them when I lived in Panama City. Back side of Deep Water point, back side of Shell Island, East Bay behind the park, West bay anywhere around the docks near Pretty Bayou all the way up into southport. You can also head west to the 331 bridge. Depending on wind direction, but I always had more luck on the South side, east of the bridge. I'm starting over here in Mobile and haven't gone much and haven't had much success the few times I've gone. But hoping to change that sometime soon though I do pretty well catching them on a rod n reel over here...


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you Ruger
I have found lights for a boat and a stainless 4 prong gig all for under $30
I don't know how well my technique will be but I do have a pair of old steel toed tennis shoes for when I get a hand held light and go wading around
Then I have to learn how to clean and cook the flat little suckers.
They sure look ugly before they end up on a plater .
jopa


----------

